# hey all



## frankieTheMouse (Feb 9, 2011)

newbie here,my name is jeremy and i do love mice,hampsters,gerbals,ginnipigs... last night i saw a mouse under my fridge(the wild/non pet one)he was alive one,i named him frankie(is how i got my screename),he must came in though the cracks of the wall in where i can't see..

my cousin used to have hampsters back in the mid 90s...

my hobby i love to collect ceiling fans..

God Bless & have a good day/night


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

What an intriguing introduction.....

:welcome1 
I hope you will enjoy FMB!


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi and Welcome!


----------



## Bridgette Rena (Jan 28, 2011)

Collecting ceiling fans... Never heard that one before. :lol: Hi there and welcome!


----------



## frankieTheMouse (Feb 9, 2011)

Bridgette Rena said:


> Collecting ceiling fans... Never heard that one before. :lol: Hi there and welcome!


yep  i got my fan collection here

















































































































































thanks for the welcome


----------

